# Not laying eggs.



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 29, 2021)

If my turtle is 100% gravid and has been displaying nesting behavior for almost 2 weeks but for some reason won't lay her eggs, at what point should I intervene and take her to a Vet?


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2021)

Take her for a car ride. That did it for my leopard a few years ago that I thought was egg bound. 
I did still take her to a vet but I really think I could have just waited. 
I can't remember how long I did wait but @Yvonne G might know.
Is she acting okay otherwise?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 29, 2021)

wellington said:


> Take her for a car ride. That did it for my leopard a few years ago that I thought was egg bound.
> I did still take her to a vet but I really think I could have just waited.
> I can't remember how long I did wait but @Yvonne G might know.
> Is she acting okay otherwise?


Thanks, I might try that. She's acting ok otherwise. She's just restless, and going up on land a lot. She's going thru the motions of nesting with her back legs while basking. Just not digging a nest on land for some reason.


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2021)

I think I would wait it out longer. She doesnt sound like she's quite ready yet too me. 
Mine wasn't eating good, not wanting to really move around and if I remember right, it seems she was even walking a bit off and was digging actual nests.


----------

